
2017’s Most Wanted Tech Employee - rbanffy
https://hiringsolved.com/blog/hiringsolved-identifies-top-skills-backgrounds-make-2017s-wanted-tech-employee/
======
throwaway55523
> HiringSolved, a technology company that leverages artificial intelligence
> and machine learning to solve problems for talent acquisition
> practitioners...

I almost stopped reading at this opening sentence. We've got "leverage", the
double base covering with "artificial intelligence and machines learning", and
the coup de grâce, "talent aquisition practitioners."

Slow clap for the buzzword compliance hat trick.

~~~
Inconel
Considering they didn't even bother mentioning "synergies", I wouldn't take
this firm too seriously.

Edit: Nothing about "disruption" either.

------
joshjje
Maybe these are the top 10 languages/tech employers have a need for, but
nothing beats pure intelligence, analytical/problem solving skills, and
ravenous curiosity/drive to learn.

------
gonyea
What an awful article. Good to know putting Verilog on your resume is a Most
Wanted thing! You can put it to use by becoming an intern /after/ you graduate
with a CS degree.

------
emh68
Time to scrap all our Ruby on Rails apps and rewrite in Perl, folks.

------
tutufan
Perl and Matlab? Seriously?

~~~
dugword
It's fashionable to declare Perl dead, but the truth of the matter is Perl is
still everywhere.

Often in places like automation, or gluing disparate systems together.

While I know the TIOBE index has its flaws, Perl is consistently in the top 10
and has maintained that level of popularity for 20+ years.

With a history like that many critical systems are going to have a Perl
dependency somewhere which means companies are going to need Perl developers.

~~~
tutufan
It is true that Perl being superseded doesn't make it immediately disappear.
Even COBOL hasn't disappeared completely.

That said, Perl openings do seem to be in serious decline. Right now on
indeed.com, there are 700 openings mentioning Perl for the BA. There are 4000
Python openings.

------
steevenwee
Getting 504. I guess it's HN effect.

